# Need shop in Nor Cal



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

To do surfacing of my block put together heads. Prefurably east bay or not Merced, somewhere 100 miles from here. Im in Walnut Creek. I know mechanics but I need a place that can redo the existing block, tell me its ok what I need to get should it be bored, how the pistons and valves look.
If your in Nor Cal maybe we could do a trade of labor or you need some remodeling?


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

There is a fella in Hayward off A street that did my bock. He did everything including sleeving the block, hardening the heads. He is a full shop and he used to be really reasonable. I went to have him do a Dodge 440 about 4 months ago and his prices went up. Like a lot. But he did do good work. 

His name is Sergio. 
510-538-4720

There are a few places in the Central Valley that are a lot more reasonably priced. The Bay Area is just tooooo expensive.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I agree the BA is rediculous I'll try one or two in Stockton Galt area thanks. Theres a couple over here in Concord but Im sure theyre super $$. I got a bid o do some elec. they wanted $1500 just to look, just look at it WOW!!


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Clark’s in Cupertino - bit of a drive from Walnut Creek - but they know Pontiac’s and have a solid reputation. It’s been a while since I used them so I can’t speak to their pricing.









Engine Machine Shop | Cupertino, CA | Clark’s Auto Repair & Machine


Clark's Auto Repair and Machine is a full service auto repair and engine machine shop in Cupertino, CA that can handle any of your automotive needs, from a simple brake repair or 30k / 60k / 90k major service to a complete engine rebuild or classic car restoration.




www.clarksauto.com












Clark's Auto repair for engine rebuilds


Clark's Auto Repair for engine rebuilds Thought I should mention... if you're in NorCal and need a Pontiac engine rebuilt, talk to Clark's Auto Repair in Cupertino. They rebuilt the stock 400 in my '68 GTO from the ground up in less than five weeks this summer -- which was their original...




www.gtoforum.com


----------

